# Realtek HD Audio, Latenzproblem...



## gnuudel (10. Juli 2007)

Moin,
da ich vorher (nVidia Soundstorm) meine E-Gitarre (Guitar Rig) immer über Line-In angeschlossen hatte, brauchte ich dafür nen extra ASIO Treiber, da die Standard teile eine Verzögerung produzierten wodurch kein vernünftiges Spielen möglich war...
jetzt hab ich auf dem neuen SYS nen Realtek HD Audio Chip, der ja kein AC97 legacy mehr hat, damit kann ich nur mit derber Latenz spielen, so geht nu echt nicht...
Der aktuelle ASIO4all geht zwar grundsätzlich, aber nur auf Input, wenn ich beides einstelle, also Input (Realtek Line In) und Output (Realtek HD Speakers) kriege ich nur ein heftiges Fiepen zu hören, und beim versuch die Einstellungen zu ändern gabs nen Bluescreen Absturz...
Hatte irgendwo was gelesen das man auf Vista aber auch legacy enablen kann, weiss aber nich wie, oder wie kann ich sonst den ASIO einstellen damit das geht, oder gibts noch ne andere Möglichkeit für ne Low Latency Config, ohne das ich mir jetz extra ne neue Soundkarte ordern muss...???


----------



## Herbboy (10. Juli 2007)

die onboardchips sind für musikmachen halt nicht gedacht, und geeignet sowieso nicht... aber VIELLEICHT sind ja die kx-treiber kompatibel, lies dir mal alles durch, das ist ein privates soundtriber-projekt: http://kxproject.lugosoft.com/index.php?skip=1

aber beschreib mal genauer: in bezug auf was gibt es denn eine latenz? hast du ein metronom am PC, das im vergleich zum line in versetzt ist? oder zB drums, die du am pc abspielst und mit kopfhörern hörst, und du willst per gitarre was einspielen - aber das, was du einspielst, kommt dann zeitverzögert auch wieder auf deine kopfhörer? 

beschreib mal genau, welche instrumente du von wo abspielst, was du live einspielst und ob evtl.noch vertsärker/mischult im spiel ist.

ansonsten such dir vielleicht ne gebrauchte soundblaster 5.1 - die läuft mit den treibern des KX-projects einwandfrei. der line in rauscht zwar, aber das tut der eines boards sicher auch.


----------



## gnuudel (11. Juli 2007)

Also meine Gitarre hängt am Line-In vom Onboard Sound, ich hab dann Guitar Rig 2.2 am laufen und da stell ich den Input auf Direct Sound, Realtek Line In, Output auf Realtek HD Speakers (spdif hab ich nich)...allerdings gibts dann ne Latenz von etwa 50ms am Input, und etwa 35ms am Output, der Sound iss gut, fast kein Rauschen oder knacksen, aber so nicht spielbar, was ich real auf der Klampfe spiele und was aus dem Speaker kommt iss nich synchron...
Mit dem Asiotreiber geht die Latenz auf 5ms runter und das merkt man kaum, allerdings krieg ich den nich ans laufen, da ich immer nur den Realtek HD Output in der Config hab und kein Input Signal einstellen kann (line in wird als unavailable angezeigt), wenn ich über die offline settings das so einstelle und dann guitar rig starte gibts nen derbes Fiepsen und sonst nix...
Diese dx treiber sind nicht verfügbar, hab ja kein soundblaster kompatibles zeuch auf Vista Ultimate x64...


----------



## SoSchautsAus (11. Juli 2007)

Gehts dir primär ums Spielen oder um die Aufnahme? Für Audioaufnahme könntest du die Latenz austricksen: Schalte einfach den Output auf stumm, hol dir ein analoges Metronom und dann spiel. So kommst du nicht durcheinander wegen dem versetzten Output, hast aber dank Metronom trotzdem ein rhytmisches Spiel. Ich weiss nicht genau wie Guitar Rig aufgebaut ist - gibts da überhaupt einen Sequencer für Audioaufnahme? Wenn nicht könntest du alternativ mit einem anderen Programm aufnehmen und die Aufnahme dann mit den Guitar Rig-Effekten bearbeiten. Wenn du aber nicht aufnehmen sondern nur spielen willst, dann weiss ich leider auch keine andere Lösung als eine billige ASIO-Karte kaufen. Wenn durch den ASIO-Treiber der Input deaktiviert wird, dann wird es da wohl ein Problem mit der Kompatibilität geben. Du solltest auf alle Fälle solange du keine Karte gesteckt hast im BIOS den Onboardsound immer auf _Aktiviert_ stellen, also nicht auf _Auto_. Vielleicht hilft das. Mehr fällt mir auch nicht ein. 

SSA


----------



## Herbboy (11. Juli 2007)

SoSchautsAus am 11.07.2007 19:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Gehts dir primär ums Spielen oder um die Aufnahme? Für Audioaufnahme könntest du die Latenz austricksen: Schalte einfach den Output auf stumm, hol dir ein analoges Metronom und dann spiel.



oder aber kopfhörer an die gutarre anschlißen und die gitarre damit "abhören". den lineout dann auf stumm. falls die gitarre keine 2 ausgänge hat: y-adapter kaufen.


----------



## gnuudel (18. Juli 2007)

Tja, komischerweise gehts auf einmal über den ASIO LineIn und Speakers Out...
mit einer Latenz von 7ms (was der ASIO vorgibt)...und da kommts mir so vor als wenn der Ton eher da ist als ich ihn anschlage...lol
Nunja, hauptsache es geht...thanx for the help, dudes...


----------

